# Micro-Mesh - Soft Pad or regular backing?



## BigL (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm new to this so I don't know what works best.  Woodcraft sold me a micro-mesh kit with very small, padded, pieces (too small to call sheets).  I see bigger sheets - 3x6 or larger - that come with a foam pad.  What works best?  More efficiently?  Most cost effective? I would be grateful for any thoughts or suggestions.  Thanks, Lane


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 19, 2006)

The small padded pieces are for synthetics. You'll want the sheets and foam pad for wood.


----------



## chigdon (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree with using the sheets.  I can't remember where I read this but use the sheets so that you can feel the heat generated while sanding so you will know if it gets too hot.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually, MicroMesh recently introduced a set of padded pieces for regular materials too, not just the synthetics.  If the MicroMesh you have is colored, then it's the synthetic material MicroMesh, which is great for those materials, but I haven't tried it on wood.  If the MicroMesh pads you have are shades of grey, then that's the "standard" MicroMesh that most of us (even Frank!) use for woods.

The padded pieces obviate the need for the foam pad (which I keep misplacing).  They are also double-sided, so although the pads are small, you're actually getting twice the amount of MicroMesh.  You're still getting less total surface area than the 3"x6" sheets will give you, but the trade off may be worth it.  The padding helps wick away some of the heat that occurs when sanding, and MicroMesh is notorious for not liking being heated.  You can get the bigger pad and sheets and do the same thing, but then you have to keep track of the pad (not a trivial task, at least in my shop).  I like the simplicity of it all being in one unit.

Is one more efficient or cost effective than the other?  I have no clue.  I bought a pack of MicroMesh sheets last year around this time, when I first joined IAP.  I've used that same pack all year for all the various wooden pens I created (somewhere in the 30-50 pen range), my cane, plus a bunch of other experiments.  It's finally starting to show its age, but that's mostly because I tend to abuse the sheets.  I've generated too much heat on more than one occasion, and had the abrasive pull away from the sheet, resulting in a big line of bare backing material on several of my sheets.  Had I been smart and cut them into 1" wide strips, I'd probably still be using the same sheets I started with.  But, I'm about to switch over to the pad version to give them a try.  After my experience with the acrylic pads, I'm looking forward to playing with these.

Hope that helps!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />The padded pieces "OBVIATE" the need for the foam pad (which I keep misplacing).


Don't use words like that with me, bub! Lawyers and their big words...SHEESH! [}][]


----------



## JimGo (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry Billy...bad habit!  []  Now if I could only learn to spell...


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 19, 2006)

Is there a way to rejuvenate MM?  I have heard to wash it in jeans pockets.  My problem is, I want to wash it all at once and I run out of pockets.

I bought the "kit" with 2 sets of sheets from Woodcraft when they were on sale mid-late last year.  I have been using the one set for months, then just broke open the "new" set last week.

Bill

Bill


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Sorry Billy...bad habit!  []  Now if I could only learn to spell...


ROTFL! Now I know what you were trying to say.

Bill, you can also put it in one of those washing bags made for hosiery.


----------



## BigL (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the input.  It obviates my having to find another set of MicroMesh - I have the right thing.  Thanks again, Lane


----------



## 4reel (Jan 21, 2006)

Heck, I just throw them in the washing machine by themselves and they come out find. I guess a bag is a good idea, but, works either way


----------



## mwvore (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4reel_
> <br />Heck, I just throw them in the washing machine by themselves and they come out find. I guess a bag is a good idea, but, works either way



Without a bag some peices may go missing - probably through to the "dark side" where the missing socks go.  Imagine the supprise on the face of whoever is there, finding a piece of "sand paper" come out of the laundry  [8)]

mike


----------



## JimGo (Jan 21, 2006)

I got a chance to try the padding-backed pieces today, and I'm not as impressed as I thought I'd be, at least not for pens.  I like the size of the pads, but they don't seem to really like being bent around a pen.  The padding material also doesn't look like it will hold up incredibly well.  Hopefully I'm wrong, but after being so gung-ho abougt it, I thought I'd report about my experience.


----------



## BigL (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you again.  This is the gift that keeps on giving.  Lane


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 22, 2006)

Eschew obfuscation []


----------



## TomServo (Jan 23, 2006)

I was going to order some of those padded pieces (there's a 3x4" double sided pad too) but I'm glad I just went with a regular set from BB. I didn't get any foam, though - what sort should I try and find? Like a neoprene?


----------



## JimGo (Jan 23, 2006)

Tom,
That's what the big pad feels like, a big block of dense neoprene.  Someone here said they used an old mouse pad without any problems.  The pad tends to dissipate some of the heat, and makes it a little easier to apply uniform pressure, IMHO, so it's a good choice.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 23, 2006)

"even Frank" Oh, well. No end to being picked on. I do have a justified reputation for being slow (call that stubborn) to try new things. Just check out my firearms. Personally, I don't believe those cartridge loading things will ever catch on. []  Enneyhow, I did start using Micro Mesh and have to admit it changed the world of pen finishing for me. I don't usually use the foam backing pad. I use my fingers and ever so gently touch to the SLOW turning pen. My first two grits, however are still Klingspore gold in 220 then 320 at high speed.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry Frank...hadn't seen you around for a while, and thought I'd tease you a bit to see if you were still visiting!  Hope all is well!

I too usually start with 220 and 320, and I even go with 400 even though it is supposedly equivalent to 1500MM.


----------



## btboone (Jan 23, 2006)

I use the foam pads on mine.  I finish my rings and pens off the lathe though.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Sorry Frank...hadn't seen you around for a while, and thought I'd tease you a bit to see if you were still visiting!  Hope all is well!
> 
> I too usually start with 220 and 320, and I even go with 400 even though it is supposedly equivalent to 1500MM.



I'm still here. Lotsa other irons in lotsa fires. I'm away three to six days a month and have come to realize there is life outside the on-line forums. []


----------



## TomServo (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Tom,
> That's what the big pad feels like, a big block of dense neoprene.  Someone here said they used an old mouse pad without any problems.  The pad tends to dissipate some of the heat, and makes it a little easier to apply uniform pressure, IMHO, so it's a good choice.



thanks, Jim! I'll get some at the local surplus store. they've got some wetsuit type material that'd work great.


----------

